# A Year Ago Today...



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

A year ago today, I went to pick you up at the breeders. I was so excited to finally be getting my new puppy. I admit, I didn't go there looking for you. I didn't want a dog that looked like my beloved, Chief, but you found me as soon as I walked in, and it was love at first sight. I remember when I got there, you were still a little damp from your bath. I walked in the door, and it was as if you remembered me from the day before. You stopped playing with all the other dogs and ran right up to me, wagging your little tail. I knelt down and put Chief's puppy collar on you and you became part of our family. On the way home, you kept your head in my lap and cried. I knew you were scared, and I tried my best to comfort you. At home with us, you settled right in, and played with us the rest of the day. At bed time, I put you in your crate, and you cried for 5 minutes while I sat next to you, then you nodded off to sleep. I remember thinking that I would be getting up with you through the night. I kept waking up and sneaking a peek at you, but you slept through until 6 am. Those first days were exhausting, but it all went by too quickly, and now here we are a whole year later. When I said I wanted a different dog than Chief, I got my wish with you. You are a true original. You are the funniest, quirkiest, most intelligent pup that I have ever owned. You keep us all laughing every day with your antics. You are an adventure in doggie parenting. I say this all with a smile. Thank you, Wolfie, for coming into my life, and making me smile. It has been a wonderful first year together, and I pray for many many more years to come. Love, Mom.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm quite the softy, cuz your story made me tear up a bit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh I have tears welling up in my eyes after reading that. What a beautiful tribute. I am sure that I speak for many on this forum when I say that we are all happy to "know" Wolfie and what a hilarious and smart dog he is. I know that when I read a Wolfie story it always brightens my day


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AWWWWWW!

Sweet Wolfie :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm happy to have found this forum as well. It's nice to be able to share his stories and learn new things about the GSD with people who truly care for the breed.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

That is so sweet. Wolfie makes all of us smile too :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep tears in the eyes here too! Congrats on your year anniversary, and I too hope that you have many many more. Wolfie is one of a kind for sure.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww, that was so sweet. I teared up as well. Wolfie is a handsome boy!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

BestK9GSD said:


> I'm quite the softy, cuz your story made me tear up a bit. Thanks for sharing!


Me too but happy tears:wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*tears*

Happy Belated Birthday Wolfie


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Wolfie Anniversary! We are glad your here.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wolfie wouldn't be so 'Wolfie' without a mom like you! So glad he found you.


----------

